# has anyone here made a fiberglass dash pad



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

can you fiberglass a dash pad and if so what are some ideas and tips.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I did a cover for my caddy dash. It was the piece right above the air vents. I would of had to replace the entire dash. If you reply to this I'll take and post some pics


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

just clean the pad, sand it with 180, adheasion promotor and lay on some good high build primer, sand it, reprime if need be and paint.i fiberglassed my last dash pad, 3 layers of cloth and resin, there was a crack i glass over. didnt take long to transfer through, didnt crack the fiberglass but you can see where the crack was.

i been doing soft vinyl peices the way I stated above for a few years now and every last one looks like the day i pulled it out the booth


this pic the upper panel is soft vinyl. smooth as can be and holds up as a daily driver 2 years strong now


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> I did a cover for my caddy dash. It was the piece right above the air vents. I would of had to replace the entire dash. If you reply to this I'll take and post some pics


I want to see some pics


----------



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks for the replys just got bac to the net. if you do got pic shoot them this way. thanks again for all the info


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Hoss805 said:


> :dunno:


:shocked:nice


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Dam that's sick work major props


----------



## phillphill69 (Sep 2, 2007)

thats KOLD !!! what was your prep process? how'd you get it ready to paint?


----------



## Lb_3870 (Jul 7, 2012)

Damn thats klean


----------

